# Looking for a German Shepherd to adopt in Maryland



## fdgudat (Apr 15, 2013)

We are looking for a German Shepherd to adopt in Maryland. Does anyone know of any quality breeders or rescues we can adopt from?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Check out All Shepherd Rescue (www.allshepherdrescue.com), Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue (www.magsr.org), petfinder.com


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Southeast German Shepherd Rescue also occasionally has foster homes (available dogs) in Maryland. We serve as a foster home for them and we adopted our girl from SGSR last year. Highly recommended! 

www.southeastgsdrescue.org


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Im also here in MD and just rescued a GSD from a high kill shelter in Columbus GA they have two more in there right now. Might even be 3 not sure if the other was PTS or adopted yet. It is $75 to rescue from there, I had PAWS the rescue next door pull for me. Been stressful but I am certain it will be worth it. If you have facebook look up Happy Homes. They have photos of them all there with comments from people who have been there to meet them.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You should check out Virginia German Shepherd Rescue.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Here are some photos, they can be put to sleep at any time. Transport IS available through a network of many people.

His comments are super handsome and not too hyper 









Female puppy comments are super friendly sticks nose through to get attention









Absolutely sweetheart and no reservations about new people. He began trying to play with me as soon as he got into the photo area. He also was very curious about the dogs in the kennels as we were walking by and his body language didn't suggest that he has any aggression issues towards other dogs.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Where are these dogs?


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

RebelGSD said:


> Where are these dogs?


Columbus GA Shelter scheduled to be PTS any day.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

fdgudat said:


> We are looking for a German Shepherd to adopt in Maryland. Does anyone know of any quality breeders or rescues we can adopt from?


Look up animal shelters, purebred rescues, CL and eBay Classifieds. Be sure to meet the dog first and get a feel for the animal before you adopt it. You want to be sure you'll be a good match. Speaking from experience, I would say you should adopt an already trained and housebroken young dog. You know what's it going to be and that will make living together with it a lot easier. A puppy, while cute, can be a lot of demanding work if you don't have the time or patience to mold it into a well-behaved good canine citizen. Good luck and I hope you find your dog!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Have you considered fostering? I am MD and volunteer with Virginia German Shepherd Rescue. There are a lot of dogs waiting for fosters. VGSR does adopt to Maryland. As already stated, you should also check out All Shepherd Rescue and Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue. Rescues ALWAYS need help and with multiple GSD rescues, you definitely have a lot of choices.


----------

